# Geology of Virginia



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 18, 2005)

This is dedicated to PuritanHead 

Roadside Guide to Geology of Virginia 

*This is a good series Im still reading the one on Washington State and its great for an amatuer geologist like myself. Caution though it is based on evolution so how things got to where they are is based on that but the geological sciences for the Present make it very good*

Virginia has Moderate EQ Risk

Virginia EQ's

natural Hazards of Virginia

Recent EQ's in Central and Eastern U.S.

Virginia Dept. of Mines, Mineral's and Energy. 

Blade


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 18, 2005)

I forget how do you make those fake volcanos with the clay... you mix what with what to produce the overflow of volcanic ooze


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 18, 2005)

Its water and bakingsoda I think

blade


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Its water and bakingsoda I think
> 
> blade



I've really gotten too comfortable on the Puritanboard in my ten months here... I say the most insignificant, random, extraneous non-sense... If there was a poll, about who made the most irrelevant and off-the-wall posts on the Puritanboard than surely I would take top honors.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 18, 2005)

probably so...


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 18, 2005)

Virginia's Natural Bridge:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 18, 2005)

Virginia's Luray Caverns:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 18, 2005)

Virginia's Natural Chimneys:


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 18, 2005)

Virginia's Massanutten Mountain:


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 18, 2005)

I miss ole Virginia. It is for Lover's. I really, really miss it. I use to motorcycle to the Blue Rige for down time and camping.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 18, 2005)

Great Pic's!!!!

Blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 18, 2005)

Virginia's Peaks of Otter:


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 18, 2005)

You haven't lived until you have prayed in the middle of the Dismal Swamp...


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 18, 2005)

You should visit all of our natural wonders like Philpott Lake, Smith Mountain Lake, and the Dismal Swamp Canal...


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 18, 2005)

Got pics?


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 18, 2005)

only of _natural wonders_


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 18, 2005)

I was joking blade... those so called natural wonders are all man-made... two are dammed resevoirs and the other is a canal (i.e. intracoastal waterway).





Floyd County, Virginia not far from where I live... Mabry Mill off the southern end of the Blue Ridge Parkway. It had a nice old country store that serves the best blueberry pancakes and breakfast in the whole Commonwealth-- well it's comparable to Cracker Barrel... I'd have to check to see if it is still in business.

There is a plantation homestead less than 1/4 mile from my house around the corner where Patrick Henry's brother is purported to have maintained a residence... it overlooks the Dan River valley from up on high. Nice skyline!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 18, 2005)

*Endless Caverns*





Besides Luray Caverns, there is also Endless Caverns in New Market, Virginia which also home to a battlefield where the valiant VMI cadets of the Confederacy fought Union General Sickles, a socialist immigrant that indoctrinated his troops in socialism while hating the south.


[Edited on 9-18-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Bladestunner316_
> Got pics?








Click for picture of the dam

The 3,000 acre Philpott Lake-- which is accessible via Fairystone Park in Franklin County, Virginia is right next door to me from Danville. Far from natural since it was after all a U.S. Army Corps of Engineers hydroelectric project, but the Blue Ridge vistas and the mountains are all natural. I went up there to recapture the scenery this past month and walk around.

[Edited on 10-1-2005 by Puritanhead]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Puritanhead_
> *Endless Caverns*
> 
> 
> ...



I just visited Endless Caverns (again) recently. New Market is one of my favorite places in all of the Commonwealth. Most streets are named for confederates. We used to visit the battle reenactment every year. Hoory for the VMI cadets! Paper Treasures is a fine antiquarian bookstore too (at one time the largest in Virginia). Southern Kitchen is good old homestyle cuisine. Great place!


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> I just visited Endless Caverns (again) recently. New Market is one of my favorite places in all of the Commonwealth. Most streets are named for confederates. We used to visit the battle reenactment every year. Hoory for the VMI cadets! Paper Treasures is a fine antiquarian bookstore too (at one time the largest in Virginia). Southern Kitchen is good old homestyle cuisine. Great place!



Every family needs to go up and down the valley -- and bounce between the I-81 corridor and the Blue Ridge Parkway -- on at least a one-week vacation sometime in their lifetime. For Virginians to never make such an excursion is nothing short of a travesty. There is an abundance of sights to see from natural wonders to historical scenes that will definitely leave lingering memories for years to come... Two weeks is necessary to take them in all in. Natural Bridge, Endless Caverns, Luray Caverns, Jefferson's Poplar Forest, Mabry Mill and the Peaks of Otter. There is Lexington, VA, New Market, VA., and the scenic vistas from Skyline Drive that sit you atop of the world. On a clear day, you might be able to see the Washington Monument from the vista views off of Skyline Drive-- though that doesn't happen quite like it used too. Charlottesville is host to the Monticello which is Jefferson's magnificent residence. 

This message brought to you by an opportunist Virginian that wants you to spend money in Virginia and stimulate _our economy_ and _pad our wallet_ at your expense. For more information, please visit the Commonwealth's Official Tourism Web Site.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 18, 2005)




----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 30, 2005)

Bump for Virginia!!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Sep 30, 2005)

Fall foliage at Virginia's Shenandoah National Park:


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

Great Falls, Potomac, Virginia-Maryland Border, Northwestern Virginia


----------



## Puritanhead (Sep 30, 2005)

Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel

Chesapeake Bay Bridge-Tunnel, our man-made wonder that connects Virginia Beach to the Delmarva Peninsula or Virginia's Eastern Shore via U.S. Highway 13... Now, new and expanded, with four lanes on the bridge. Still as expensive as ever.


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Sep 30, 2005)

its Beautful Guys!!!


----------

